# TREE SERVICE-via moose



## Mike1950 (Dec 15, 2012)

I opened the curtains and the new tree service and fertilizer guy was here- only one problem is we did not call the tree service- I surely don't want to pay him to lie around on the job, he is trimming the wrong trees and dispersement of fertilizer seems quite erratic. Also his communication skills are quite lacking. I wonder if I should get him to fill out an I/9-one thing tough he is a very big sucker so I do not want to get on the wrong side of him if you know what I mean. Tell you what though-it puts a whole new excitement going to and from the shop......... PS fence post is a little over 5'8

[attachment=14647]

[attachment=14648]

[attachment=14649]


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 15, 2012)

*RE: TREE SERVICE*

That's awesome that something that big can just show up in your backyard. How long did he linger around?


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 15, 2012)

*RE: TREE SERVICE*

Mike you have the tastests wood.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 15, 2012)

*RE: TREE SERVICE*



cabomhn said:


> That's awesome that something that big can just show up in your backyard. How long did he linger around?



2-3 hrs that we know of- he is next door now taking a nap. This is the first year he jumped-stepped over the fence into the back yard.


----------



## healeydays (Dec 15, 2012)

*RE: TREE SERVICE*

That is just so cool. Have to steal one of your pictures and share it on Facebook if you don't mind...


----------



## myingling (Dec 15, 2012)

*RE: TREE SERVICE*

Thats pretty cool ,, Boy would he fill the freezer up


----------



## Kevin (Dec 15, 2012)

*RE: TREE SERVICE*

Mike that's way cool. I've never looked you up on google maps - do you live in a dense neighbor hood or semi rural etc? I see a house in the background. Just wondering because my MIL lives in a community in a Dallas burb that is packed tight like Tokyo and they have coyote's and bobcat coming in routinely taking domestic animals right in front of the humans.


----------



## DKMD (Dec 15, 2012)

*RE: TREE SERVICE*

Looks like he's standing in the flower beds... Surprised momma hasn't chased him out with a rolling pin!


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 15, 2012)

*RE: TREE SERVICE*



healeydays said:


> That is just so cool. Have to steal one of your pictures and share it on Facebook if you don't mind...



Mike post away- I put him on for all to enjoy................


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 15, 2012)

*RE: TREE SERVICE*



Kevin said:


> Mike that's way cool. I've never looked you up on google maps - do you live in a dense neighbor hood or semi rural etc? I see a house in the background. Just wondering because my MIL lives in a community in a Dallas burb that is packed tight like Tokyo and they have coyote's and bobcat coming in routinely taking domestic animals right in front of the humans.



We live in a large semi rural sub division and have since the 80's. Forest abuts the south side of subdivision-3/4 mile away. We are on 1+ acre lots. Great neighborhood. In 92 we had a firestorm behind in the hills-ever since the deer have taken over, now the turkeys are moving in and in 2008 when we had the record snow the moose came down. As you can see the snow surely is not the reason he is here. We also have coyotes and now cougars. :dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 15, 2012)

*RE: TREE SERVICE*



DKMD said:


> Looks like he's standing in the flower beds... Surprised momma hasn't chased him out with a rolling pin!



Moma wants me to shoot him- having been a hunter in younger days, you do not grab him and drag him to garage like a deer- my guess 8-900 lbs. Most neighbors would not care but ..................... now if he gets in the right spot----he looks delicious........... I finally gave in a got my slingshot and a couple half inch marbles in the butt persuaded him to depart. I am not sure how I am going to deal with him when I meet him at 5 AM on the way to shop.

All he doe is devour one tree takes a nap gets up craps eats another tree------------ and rinse and repeat.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 15, 2012)

*RE: TREE SERVICE*

I've long said the last living things on earth will be cockroaches and coyotes. Not wolves, bears, or large cats. Nothing smarter and more effective at survival than a pack of Wiley Coyotes. 

Mike you sound like me - I live right in the middle of a grocery store also. 

:hungry:


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 15, 2012)

*RE: TREE SERVICE*



Kevin said:


> I've long said the last living things on earth will be cockroaches and coyotes. Not wolves, bears, or large cats. Nothing smarter and more effective at survival than a pack of Wiley Coyotes.
> 
> Mike you sound like me - I live right in the middle of a grocery store also.
> 
> :hungry:



I agree on the coyotes. They are all over in the city and nobody really notices them. I love to watch one hunting for mice in the snow- they leap up and down to get the mouse scared and snatch them when the show up. If you did not know what they were doing you would think they had gone bonkers........ I was very lucky to grow up with a Gramps that taught me so much of the wonderments of nature.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 15, 2012)

*RE: TREE SERVICE*

The moose is back- so much for being scared.


----------



## EricJS (Dec 15, 2012)

*RE: TREE SERVICE*

Wow, Mike! You better call the neighbors & tell them to keep their ugly dog out of your yard.  

Cool photos!


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 15, 2012)

*RE: TREE SERVICE*

He is ugly- he stinks and he does just what he damn well pleases.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 15, 2012)

*RE: TREE SERVICE*



Mike1950 said:


> The moose is back- so much for being scared.



mike im a feeling a little better now . shoot and eat that thing hes asking for it. good thing hes not in my back yard :archery1: :rip::eat:


----------



## Kevin (Dec 15, 2012)

*RE: TREE SERVICE*



Mike1950 said:


> ... I am not sure how I am going to deal with him when I meet him at 5 AM on the way to shop....



Stop it beforehand. Mix up 200 pounds of half-rotten crab apples, lightly cooked peas and mix in a bunch of birdseed. Hire a high school kid to play neighborhood ninja and have him sneak around your neighborhood at 3 a.m. spreading the concoction on everyones lawn except yours and the neighbor you do not like. Every neighborhood has one. 

Lastly, spread the concoction in your lawn also but spike it with diesel so the moose won't want it. Then start a rumor that "you were told by trusted sources" that your neighbor who doesn't have any in his yard is the culprit, and thinks everyone is too stupid to catch on to his devious scheme. 

Barring that, shoot the moose and let Mrs. Mike work her well-known kitchen magic. And don't share any moose pie with your one evil neighbor. 

:i_dunno:


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 15, 2012)

*RE: TREE SERVICE*



davduckman2010 said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > The moose is back- so much for being scared.
> ...



Happy to hear you are feeling better!!!!!! If I had a backyard as big as yours my freezer would be overfull..............


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes this guy is going to be a problem- went to the shop after dark and saw something glinting about 20' away it was his antlers- he is dark brown and the only thing you see are those antlers. This is not going to work- if you hear a new song "grampa got trampled by a moose" -you will know what happened to me. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## healeydays (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm guessing in your neck of the woods they don't tranquilize and relocate them, they just have a neighborhood BBQ?


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 15, 2012)

healeydays said:


> I'm guessing in your neck of the woods they don't tranquilize and relocate them, they just have a neighborhood BBQ?



THEY DO NEITHER. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Vern Tator (Dec 15, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Yes this guy is going to be a problem- went to the shop after dark and saw something glinting about 20' away it was his antlers- he is dark brown and the only thing you see are those antlers. This is not going to work- if you hear a new song "grampa got trampled by a moose" -you will know what happened to me. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


LOL :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## hardtwist (Dec 15, 2012)

Moose meat is the best wild game I've eaten... better by far than deer. or even elk. I once buchered one that got himself tangled in a barbed wire fence. Looked like a horse when he was hanging and skinned, but wonderful meat. Fed the family all winter.


----------



## Brink (Dec 16, 2012)

Mynd you, møøse bites Kan be pretty nasti...


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 16, 2012)

Brink said:


> Mynd you, møøse bites Kan be pretty nasti...



Yes I know- and I wake up -to new snow-moose tracks all over and he is sleeping right next to the house- Not funny.


----------



## DKMD (Dec 16, 2012)

How about setting up a bunch of cameras and creating a website? My kids check in on Santa's reindeer via webcam, so maybe there are a bunch of wood nuts who would be interested in watching you try to evade a moose on the way to your shop!


----------



## kweinert (Dec 16, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> I opened the curtains and the new tree service and fertilizer guy was here- only one problem is we did not call the tree service- I surely don't want to pay him to lie around on the job, he is trimming the wrong trees and dispersement of fertilizer seems quite erratic. Also his communication skills are quite lacking. I wonder if I should get him to fill out an I/9-one thing tough he is a very big sucker so I do not want to get on the wrong side of him if you know what I mean. Tell you what though-it puts a whole new excitement going to and from the shop......... PS fence post is a little over 5'8



So, we finally meet him :jtaew:


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 16, 2012)

DKMD said:


> How about setting up a bunch of cameras and creating a website? My kids check in on Santa's reindeer via webcam, so maybe there are a bunch of wood nuts who would be interested in watching you try to evade a moose on the way to your shop!



I was thinking of sending him one way to Enid.


----------



## kweinert (Dec 16, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > How about setting up a bunch of cameras and creating a website? My kids check in on Santa's reindeer via webcam, so maybe there are a bunch of wood nuts who would be interested in watching you try to evade a moose on the way to your shop!
> ...



I didn't know they made a FRB that big.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 16, 2012)

This is about 15' from the corner of the house. I am taking it out of a bay window 25' from him and 10' off of the ground.

[attachment=14710]


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 16, 2012)

Momma is ticked off now- he is trimming the rose bush's next to the house. he is about 15' from me here- again I am above and in the house.

[attachment=14711]


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 16, 2012)

firecrackers work!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 16, 2012)

This is too funny. I know NOT funny but still funny as long as no one gets hurt. Doc I like your idea. But I would have already made him into moose meat. I've not eaten moose meat but I have always heard northern hunters say the same as what hardtwist says, that elk and moose are the best tasting large game meat. 

It would definitely be dressed by now if it were trashing Mrs. Kevin's garden and I wouldn't even have to shoot it. Momma woulda done grabbed for an AR or AK probably thinking warfare was more appropriate than skillet shooting and I woulda had to say _"No baby grab that one for the moose lol."_ and point to the .30-30. 

Get your long gun out Mike.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 16, 2012)

hardtwist said:


> Moose meat is the best wild game I've eaten... better by far than deer. or even elk. I once buchered one that got himself tangled in a barbed wire fence. Looked like a horse when he was hanging and skinned, but wonderful meat. Fed the family all winter.



I will second that as far as Elk meat goes, when cooked right it tastes 5 times better than beef ever thought about tasting ! haven't tasted moose yet but when momma puts him down for the rose bush no no, send him this way, I'll bet I can make some fine jerky out of him and some nice steaks and stew.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 16, 2012)

Guys- if I lived just a little more rural- this guy would be in my freezer. I love moose meat!! The main problem is- 1000lbs+--you have got some work- which I would not mind- it is the parade of people -this guy attracts a lot of attention- It is not legal- and I have a PETA person across the street. She would freak out and I would not get the meat but I would get the front page and the fine...... :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## DomInick (Dec 16, 2012)

Wow!!! That's awesome. It's a beautiful thing to see. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DKMD (Dec 16, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > How about setting up a bunch of cameras and creating a website? My kids check in on Santa's reindeer via webcam, so maybe there are a bunch of wood nuts who would be interested in watching you try to evade a moose on the way to your shop!
> ...



He wouldn't last 30 minutes here... My neighbors on either side are not bashful about discharging firearms in the city limits. We had a full blown squirrel hunt a few years ago with shotguns... Scared the hell out of the two Asian exchange students staying with us at the time. If you can swing the shipping, my neighbors would be most appreciative!

Seriously, isn't there an animal control department you can call?


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 16, 2012)

Fish and game- they hate moving a big one though. If you google Spokane and moose-you will see this is not an isolated problem. we have more moose problems then anywhere in state..... Funny we are at the edge of the desert.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 16, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Fish and game- they hate moving a big one though. If you google Spokane and moose-you will see this is not an isolated problem. we have more moose problems then anywhere in state..... Funny we are at the edge of the desert.



mike mosse is one of the best tasteing meats we once roasted one hind quarter on a giant pig roasting spit tasted like prime rib. my uncle and cousins in ontario kill one every year. and by the way there very dangerous and will stomp you if they get in rhe mood and that ones not a monster but its no baby. stay out of its way. duck


----------



## Kevin (Dec 16, 2012)

Mike curiosity got the best of me I checked out your place - I can def see why you have moose visits. While you live within a community, it's surrounded on the south, west, northwest by moosy land. And even across Dishman Mica road it's pretty sparse. Is this the bay window you took your pic from? 

[attachment=14712]

Gotta love Google.  And hate it. :fit:

:gigglesign:

You have a beautiful place there Mike.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 16, 2012)

No that is not the window. I started with a 74- 4 level and since Kathie would not move we made it into what we wanted. Top floor has 2 bays one in each bedroom and one shot was from guest bd and the one from M bd
We used our house to test different materials and to show so we have some very nice features. all of which I did most of the work and she did the color and design. They will take both of us out of here feet first- we are very lucky to live in such a wonderful place. Sorry to be long winded and thanks very much for the compliments.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 16, 2012)

I think he likes us he is back. They get down on their front knees to pick up apples- I did not know that. This is a pic from the half basement level- probably 20'. He is trainable- he does not like the slingshot. 

[attachment=14738]


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 16, 2012)

Gail speculates that you have some really good lawn fertilizer going on there Mike...


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 16, 2012)

More the consistency of presto logs- I think you could dry them and use them in a pellet stove. About the size of large grapes.......


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 16, 2012)

This thread is just to funny! When I had my property in northern Michigan it was all wooded, we would just be tickled watching the deer, turkeys, racoons and skunks come in and stay with us just like your moose. It really is something special. The turkeys would come in at my place and just sit down and hang out for awhile, 15 or 20 at a time. They eat at the bird feeder, strut and gobble, and occaisionally make little turkeys. Raccons and skunks would eat the dog food out of the bowls at my feet. I was a hunter and bow hunted deer for food, I wouldn't shoot anything I wasn't going to eat. I sure did enjoy watching those animals and I could do it for hours or days. Your moose is a blessing, enjoy him, you can plant new flowers when he leaves, and he will. You will remember this for a long time.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 16, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> This thread is just to funny! When I had my property in northern Michigan it was all wooded, we would just be tickled watching the deer, turkeys, racoons and skunks come in and stay with us just like your moose. It really is something special. The turkeys would come in at my place and just sit down and hang out for awhile, 15 or 20 at a time. They eat at the bird feeder, strut and gobble, and occaisionally make little turkeys. Raccons and skunks would eat the dog food out of the bowls at my feet. I was a hunter and bow hunted deer for food, I wouldn't shoot anything I wasn't going to eat. I sure did enjoy watching those animals and I could do it for hours or days. Your moose is a blessing, enjoy him, you can plant new flowers when he leaves, and he will. You will remember this for a long time.



He is here every winter. Guests are nice but not when they overstay their welcome. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 17, 2012)

The moose and I fought over who was going to be Bull in my back yard into the evening. He out weighs me by about 600 lbs so I was at a slight disadvantage until one of my sons dropped by the "secret weapon" 
Bottle rockets-he really does not like bottle rockets.  :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
Let us see if this is a short term victory.:lolol::lolol::lolol:


----------



## Kevin (Dec 17, 2012)

I bet bottle rockets are as illegal as firearms in your community. :roflmao: 

You can probably guess my stance on "illegal" - as long as I'm not hurting anyone or their property "illegal" is just a sick bird.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 17, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I bet bottle rockets are as illegal as firearms in your community. :roflmao:
> 
> You can probably guess my stance on "illegal" - as long as I'm not hurting anyone or their property "illegal" is just a sick bird.



 I can always plead insane- I would have a really good case. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------

